# Darn...I can't decide on a calendar photo ;(



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, My photos suck this month but whatever  

Take your pick!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the one with sprocket


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sprocket! Very cute.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I like the one with sprocket


I know you do. It just looks so FAKE and it bothers me


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think its a very cute, innocent looking pose.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I think its a very cute, *innocent* looking pose.


Thats why it looks so fake to me! LOL Its totally NOT what Sprocket is about :tongue: It is the clearest photo though.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay, so it shows Sprocket in a "rare" form. lol! That's a good thing.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright. I'm posting to be done with this!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Gunner to pieces, but that photo of Sprocket is a classic, can't argue with that!


----------

